# 2mo kid pooping clear mucus



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

2 month old kid with no temp or other symptoms, eating fine, dam raised. Was wormed with Valbazen and Cydectin, just finished a round of Corid prevention. Yesterday had very mucousy poop (still colored brown and very slimy in texture, found several glops of this), today the mucous coming out of anus is clear/whitish.

Nibbling alfalfa and wheat/rye hay mix, some browse. In the milkers pen with his dam, the only dam raised kid here. The adults have normal stools. 

Don't think I can see anything fecal wise in the mucus?? Or can I?

Thank you, 

Jana


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: 2mo kid pooping clear mucous*

I have the same thing in a 3.5 week old kid. Curious to see what answers you get. I did a fecal and it was good. I figure she got a little chicken feed. The kids get in there and nibble it.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: 2mo kid pooping clear mucous*

I had some mocous in stool in kids before, but there is no stool to speak of just gulps of the mucus, it is dripping clear from the anus. I always seem to have funky stools at the end of the Corid rounds ???


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: 2mo kid pooping clear mucous*

Mine has mucus with stool in it.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Had that yesterday, found a glop of something nasty, looked almost like a piece of placenta, really, brown and slimy, but not teh right color and no one in the pen to pass it. Tracked it back to the kid (slimy behind). the flies are not bothering the glop so the fecal matter is either minimal or flies don't like Cydectin


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I would not give him any grain (if he is eating any) for a day and make sure he gets plenty of fiber and see if it clears up.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Browse... anything new in the pasture?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Billie, not anything that hasn't been there for weeks now. New hay though !


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No clue  I know when worming even with Cydectin it will aggrevate other worms like tapes an pin worms to abandon ship, even though we know Cydectin treats neither. Vicki


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you. Still doing the runs this morning, but has some green to it, I guess I will just run DiMethox at treatment dose on the kid and some Benamine for the gut. It worked for the other one - just that one had no mucus but again not monitored as closely so I could have missed it. 

LOL, btw, what do you mean "no clue" , Vicki, that was my diagnosis 

Jana


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmmm....in people pooping mucus one of the reasons is because there is a higher level of bacteria. Not sure it this applies or not with goats, but tossing it out there since you wormed and did another round of cocci treatment. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, I put him on DiMethox treatement dose and gave Benamine, no runs or mucus today.


----------

